# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  what is the meaning of non immigrant visa?

## europeanoverseas‬

what is the meaning of non immigrant visa?

----------


## Sile

> what is the meaning of non immigrant visa?


In Australia it means a visa for one year with an agreement of returning back to place of origin. The person is usually sponsored by a person in Australia. This person ( sponsor) is responsible .
Basically it is a work visa ..................example, there are currently over 20000 Italians between 18-25 working in australia on a non-immigrant visa

You can only apply for immigration once you go back to place of origin. you need to pass medical and security checks in australian embassy at the place of origin. You *cannot* ask for an immigration visa if you are in Australia on a non-immigrant visa

----------


## Salento

Some Non Immigrant Visa in the USA:

“... Visitor visas are *nonimmigrant visas* for persons who want to enter the United States temporarily for business (visa category B-1), for tourism (visa category B-2), or for a combination of both purposes (B-1/B-2).

Here are some examples of activities permitted with a visitor visa: 
- Business (B-1) -
Consult with business associates
Attend a scientific, educational, professional, or business convention or conference
Settle an estate
Negotiate a contract

- Tourism (B-2) -
Tourism
Vacation (holiday)
Visit with friends or relatives
Medical treatment
Participation in social events hosted by fraternal, social, or service organizations
Participation by amateurs in musical, sports, or similar events or contests, if not being paid for participating
Enrollment in a short recreational course of study, not for credit toward a degree (for example, a two-day cooking class while on vacation) ...”
https://travel.state.gov/content/tra...t/visitor.html

----------

